# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Counting from 1 to 10

## Sleepy

Hi, does anyone mind recording the numbers 1 to 10 in Russian?
I know how to write them, but I want to know how to say them properly. 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Here is my voice. Hope that helps.

----------


## Sleepy

Большое спасибо.  I just have two comments. 
For "четыре", I can barely hear the first "e" -- when I first heard it, it sounded non-existent.  Almost like it was pronounced "штыре".  Does that sound right? 
Also, the "я" in "девять" and "десять" sounded to me like a very short "ы", rather than the yaah sound that I would expect. 
Though, this is the first time I've heard these numbers spoken, so I'm sure that your pronunciations are correct -- I just want to make sure I heard them correctly.

----------


## ancestry

> For "четыре", I can barely hear the first "e" -- when I first heard it, it sounded non-existent. Almost like it was pronounced "штыре". Does that sound right?

 To answer your question, in my opinion, no.  It is clearly a ч  and not a ш.  Try listening to ReDSanchous' voice several more times.  I haven't been studying Russian very long but I can hear the ч.     

> Also, the "я" in "девять" and "десять" sounded to me like a very short "ы", rather than the yaah sound that I would expect.

 Again, I can hear the я.  It is definately not a ы sound.   
I think what is difficult for us who are learning the language as we tend to want to hear each an every letter pronounced clearly and strongly.  But as you know in English we very rarely do that, sounds blend together and they do so in other languages as well.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Большое спасибо.  I just have two comments.
> ...

 You have to keep in mind that the pronounciation of each syllable or vowel depends on the position of the stress in the word and modify the pronounciation of the unstressed ones.

----------


## skywalker

Вот что получилось

----------


## kwatts59

Since everybody is recording their voices, I might as well give it a try.
I suggest you should also try Sleepy.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Good job, kwatts! I think that you should work a little bit on the pronunciation of the following numbers: 3 and 9. The rest of 'your' numbers are pretty good.

----------


## TATY

> Since everybody is recording their voices, I might as well give it a try.
> I suggest you should also try Sleepy.

 одъин
два
тры
шетыре
пъят
шест
съем
восемь
дъевят
дъесят

----------


## iwrotedrowning

I'll give it a go myself.

----------


## ReDSanchous

That was pretty good! I can hear an American accent but who said that there would be no accent?   ::

----------


## Guitari609

Well....seeing as how this is something Ive been working on, and everbody else is doing it, then hey, why not?

----------


## tdk2fe

well, here's my go...

----------


## ReDSanchous

Guitari609, your pronuciation's pretty good. Honestly, I very much like the first 6 numbers. I think that your main problem is the sound ь. You should make the endings of 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 much softer. 
tdk2fe, your go is pretty good too. Your main problem is the pronunciation of number 3. Particularly the sound т. It sounds very unnatural to me.

----------


## Guitari609

Red, You made my day, even if I only got the first 6 right.  And the ь sound is killing me, that's what I'm working on right now, as far as pronunciation goes.  Thanks.

----------


## ReDSanchous

You're welcome. Once you have had enough practice record your voice once again so that we can evaluate your hard work on the sound ь   ::

----------


## tohca

Let me try too, but I think this is probably the worst of the lot, hehehe  ::

----------


## Volk

It sounded like you said Dwa instead of Dva. 
Adeen wasn't too bad. Maybe if you had said them a bit quicker it would 'flow' more, it sounded a bit drawn out.

----------


## basurero

Well here is my miserable shot!

----------


## tohca

I may have the worst pronounciation, but I think my file size is also the smallest. Yahoooooo.  ::

----------


## anthonyd

I decided to record as well =) While I am not aiming for fluency in my accent, I am aiming for clear pronunciation. please let me know...

----------


## anthonyd

and here is 11-20 =)

----------


## Rtyom

The first ten is good. In the second ten some numbers have the stress on first syllables when in reality they are accentuated on last syllables.

----------

